# MayPac Rematch



## AllKickboxing (Jan 18, 2015)

Out of curiosity, for those of of who have seen the fight, how many of you would spend money or time to watch a rematch between both fighters and why or why not?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I didn't spend money to watch it the first time I sure as hell wouldn't spend money or time to see it again. I didn't even stick around for the whole 12 rounds this time around


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

Excited for Glory 21 this weekend. 
This fight made me remember why I don't watch boxing


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

The fight doesn't warrant a rematch, Floyd clearly won.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I really don't want a rematch, it was very clear who the better fighter was... and since it would be Floyds last fight, it would be a shame to waste it on that.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

It was a complete shutout, no one would pay that kind of money to see Floyd win so convincingly a second time.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I don't think it was a SHUTOUT. I believe I and many others had it even going into the 9th round. Mayweather took over from there though and it was a straight up win. No need for a rematch.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Pacquiao would hopefully change it up in a rematch after seeing what Mayweather brought firsthand, but I don't think it would help. Mayweather stylistically decisions Pac over and over as long as he doesn't get clipped early.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Is it just me or has Mayweather never even learned how to take a punch? Every time he ever gets hit it seems like for a brief second he's in trouble. Guess it's just cause it happens so rarely.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

This is me


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

oldfan said:


> This is me


It probably won't be long. It will never die completely but after this what fight is left to get mainstream coverage on espn?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> It probably won't be long. It will never die completely but after this what fight is left to get mainstream coverage on espn?


I think I remember Deontay Wilder and Bermane Stiverne getting coverage leading up to their title fight. They will probably talk about the next heavyweight title fight although nowhere near as much as May/Pac obviously.


----------

